# Saint Josephs Institution For Poor and sick Preston 07/2010



## OLDSKOOL2 (Jul 7, 2010)

After a bad start to the morning due to the m62 being closed myself and hidden shadow arrived in Preston early doors.. walking down towards St. Josephs, i heard "alright" .....out pops mnb1981.This site is in quite good condition even the lead is still on the roofs and is quite eerie in parts.Some history ....

It was started in 1872 as an orphanage for Roman Catholic girls after an endowment from Mrs Maria Holland who later died in 1878.








At the southern end of Theatre-street there is a charitable institution called St. Joseph’s Orphanage. It was built and partially endowed by a local Catholic lady – the lake Mrs. Maria Holland – in 1872. The Orphanage is solely for Roman Catholic orphan girls; and they are instructed and generally looked after by nuns. Mr.R.W.Hughes, formerly of Preston, was the architect of the building. Since its opening there have been extensions, the cost of which has been defrayed by Catholics. 











On the eastern side of, and immediately adjoining, the Orphanage, there is “St Joseph’s Institute for the Sick Poor.” This building, which has its front in Mount-street, was erected out of funds bequeathed for the purpose by Mrs. Holland – the lady who erected the Orphanage; and it was opened in 1877. It is for Roman Catholics; is maintained by voluntary contributions; and is attended; gratuitously, by local medical gentlemen. There is accommodation at this Institute for about 25 patients






The only other article in the community archives is a clipping from the Lancashire Evening Post on 3rd September 1987 about the Hospital puzzling over what to do about a painting of Maria Holland that is in the Hospital as they don’t know who donated it. There’s a few further bits of history about the St Joseph’s complex:

















Mount Street Hospital received its first operating theatre in 1910
In World War 1 it housed wounded British and Belgian soldiers
A new wing was added to the Hospital in 1933
In World War 2 it was used to care for Dutch and Belgian sailors
Another new wing was opened in 1958 by Princess Marina the Duchess of Kent
The nuns who ran the orphanage were originally Dutch and called the Sisters of Charity of Our Lady Mother of Mercy







































































Leaving St. Joseph was some what amusing,well for me and hidden shadow it was.Mnb1981 was last out i looked up to see the classic how not to climb a razor wire fence after ripping his jeans and hoodie he was down but not 2 mins later he was sliding down a banking only to end up in a hump at the bottom of a hill upside down and helpless,that was it we couldn't hold back our laughter (sorry mnb1981) .....a good morning was had by all bring on more urbex humour....


----------



## toxic frog (Jul 14, 2010)

great photos! i like the surgical lights


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

This building is such beautiful architecture. Those photos really are brilliant, I like the wheelchair and zimmer frame photos the most. Really good photography.

I will visit this place at some point. Cheers


----------

